# Lets make rootzwiki more noticeable!



## airhop7 (Mar 29, 2012)

Rootzwiki is way better forum than xda. Community here is cool and mods are awesome! My job now is to promote more people to rootzwiki community! Xda has been way to controlled with power hungry mods. Help me in my quest to bring great devs and members in here!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## trell959 (Apr 1, 2012)

I think they should work on both sites. Not just leave xda all together. I'm pretty sure xda has helped us all out....

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------

